# Old Book Christmas Wreath



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I came across this video on how to make a huge Christmas wreath using pages from old books. I remember making these wreaths back in the 80s and 90s to decorate the gym or lunchroom at school, but we used white copy paper instead of pages from old books, and filled the center with cheap red ornaments bought at the Dollar Store. And we used that paper clip hanger too. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnfjBxNIfcY[/ame]

So, if anyone has need for a big paper wreath, I guess this could be as cheap as it gets. It could probably be a good project for the older kids too.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

thank you !!! This is fascinating and could be wiggled to make seasonal wreaths ! I am definitely going to try this after Christmas ! s


----------

